# Young lady looking for a sailboat experience



## manustrack (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

My name is Manu, i'm a 29 years old, french woman, traveler. I am
normally a wire jeweler "on the road", but now i'm looking for a
sailboat experience...

What I'm sure about me and can be useful on a sailboat: good cooker
(healthy food, fusion, french, mexican, peruvian, etc.), optimist,
positive, instinctive, adapt easily, do my best in everything, like make
people felling happy and pleased, clean, polite, active, artist, and
probably more...

Obiously i want to help or work !! i learn fast

i never feel boring thanks to my favorite hobby : wire jewelry, just
need wire and pliers...

I am actually living in Key West Florida until finding a sailboat. Last
year i traveled 7 south america countries with a van. this year i would
like to get Mexico. but it can be anywhere else cuz i'm a traveler !!

Feel free to ask me some details about me, have a nice day.
hope to read you soon
Manu


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet. Good luck with your search, be cautious. Try posting in the "Crew Wanted" section.


----------

